# Do they know their names?



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

I was just curious what everyone's thoughts on this. It seems like when baby is on the cage foraging and I'm talking about her she looks up out at me like "you called?" I could be talking to Marty and she ignores me. I was just curious because if I call her she makes a funny call back to me.


----------



## Formlesslight (Dec 16, 2013)

I think they do, or at least associate the sound to us talking to them. Jasper will sometimes respond, but normally is just doing his own thing, but he will chirp when I can't find him and he knows I'm looking for him. Claire will respond to her name and her full name, Clarice. Claire knows when I use her full name she is getting in trouble and that the terrifying laser pointer is about to be used.

I've even held "conversations" with Claire when she is chatty.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Buttercup and Darla don't know their names, I wish they did. Sometimes when I say "Darla" they will both look at me like "what?" I think they just know Darla, or words that sound like Darla, have something to do with them. But no one responds to "Buttercup". Confused birdies.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Taco knows her name for sure. I think if you repeat it enough when talking to them they will learn it.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey knows his and even says it. I had to laugh last night when we were watching a film, and one character was giving another one, named Joey, a huge lecture repeating his name quite often during his tirade. Every time Joey heard him say 'Joey', he'd look at the tv.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

My tiels definitely know their names and respond to them as well. When you say their names they will turn and look at you


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> My tiels definitely know their names and respond to them as well. When you say their names they will turn and look at you


Joey will look when I say his name, even if he is mad at me at the time. He will also respond to 'Buddy', because I call him that quite often. I have tested the theory by throwing out other names, but he never responds to them.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

On a slightly separate note, Taco also unspderstands the words 'eat' and 'hungry' as she perks up with wide eyes every time I say it. It is so cute.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I think rocko knows his name or atleast he knows im talking about him anytime i say rocko he looks at me and turns his head and smiles he also knows what pellets,seeds and water are and when i say for example ill get u some pellets now he goes down to his bowl waiting for it and starts nibbling on the spoon as im pouring it in the bowl lol hes still eating now since i fed him only he moved to his seed bowl.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Riley knows his name he also knows he's being a pain when I tell him "Riley that is enough"


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Tacotielca said:


> On a slightly separate note, Taco also unspderstands the words 'eat' and 'hungry' as she perks up with wide eyes every time I say it. It is so cute.


Joey also understands when I tell him it is time to eat, and time to go to bed. At bedtime, I tell him 'Bedtime! Get in your comfy spot." and he heads straight for the perch he sleeps on.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sunny definitely knows his name. He responds when you call it. Once at the vet's office the receptionist called Sunny's name because it was his turn and he chirped back very loudly and the entire waiting room laughed. He understands words too. For instance, he has a toy with frogs on it and he likes to chew their feet. I said one day, are you going to chew froggy's feet? And he looked down at his feet. I said no- not your feet froggy's feet. And he walked over and started playing with the frog's feet. I think tiels understand more than we often give them credit for.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

sunnysmom said:


> Sunny definitely knows his name. He responds when you call it. Once at the vet's office the receptionist called Sunny's name because it was his turn and he chirped back very loudly and the entire waiting room laughed. He understands words too. For instance, he has a toy with frogs on it and he likes to chew their feet. I said one day, are you going to chew froggy's feet? And he looked down at his feet. I said no- not your feet froggy's feet. And he walked over and started playing with the frog's feet. I think tiels understand more than we often give them credit for.


I think they are very smart rocko has been a pain today and he knows what hes doing lol im gonna kill him if he keeps it up


----------



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

Mine know their names as they do respond, especially the male.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Emma and Silver both come when I call either one of them. Silver, especially, doesn't want to be left out of anything. He comes right over if I am giving Emma any attention.


----------

